# ibs and alcahol ?



## slim2k (Nov 17, 2003)

hi guys do you find when you drink alcahol that you need the toilet it feels like your muscle relaxes it gose after about an hour but i was woundering if this was just me or a few or all or us


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

With alcohol I mainly noticed (more when I had stomach ulcers) that I couldn't handle hard liquor at ALL...it'd come back up the second it hit my stomach. Luckily that seems to have passed, but I've noticed that I can't hold my alcohol as well as I could pre-IBS...it takes a lot less to make me throw up (not saying that I normally drunk until I throw up, but just like every now and then). I know a lot of people, like my boyfriend, who just sit down and have a beer with dinner or just have one to chill out, but I can't really do that because I never know how it's going to settle, and if it's in the middle of the day when I had a drink, it'd be bad to get sick somewhere on campus.Anyway, I'm off track. Lol.


----------



## Superblunt (Dec 8, 2003)

i rarely drink hard alcohol, but beer never messes with my stomach, if anything it helps my food to digest.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I do drink alcohol, but if i drink bitters or lagers i know it is a bad idea.I tend to stick to what i know. And not go over board. Will bump up a few threads.


----------

